# Google- Digestive Care Expert and Author, Brenda Watson, Offers Tips for ... - Emailwire



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Digestive Care Expert and Author, Brenda Watson, Offers Tips for *...*Emailwire - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>To prevent *irritable bowel syndrome* and its symptoms like constipation and abdominal pain, consider taking probiotic supplements daily to increase the "good *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

